# How long can jerky sit in the cure?



## humdinger (Oct 28, 2015)

I sliced and prepped some venison and beef jerky monday (10-26) afternoon. (Used cure #1 at a ratio 1tsp/5lb.) It's been in the fridge in ziplock bags with the air sucked out since then. (about 48 hours) I squish and rotate twice daily. My question is, how long can it sit like this before I have to get it in the smoker?


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2015)

HD,, I usually go 2 days, I would think that the flavor and salt will be more pronounced the longer it stays in the marinade.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks moon. I'm sure it's ok from a saftey stand point. I just dont want to ruin the meat.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2015)

You should be safe at 2 weeks, as long as it is below 38 degs. F....   34 would be better...


----------



## driedstick (Oct 29, 2015)

I think Dave has you covered but I do mine for about a day or two,, depends on what I am doing. 

DS


----------



## humdinger (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the input.


----------

